# Chickens & Guineas



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here are some photos of my Rhode Island Reds (7 hens and a rooster) and 4 guineas. We believe 2 hens, maybe 3 and 1 cockeral. 
















I thought this one of the rooster was just so funny! 








Guineas!








Here's my Sebright pair...









I took the plunge and ordered chicks today too! Birchen & Blue Cochin bantams!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

beautiful! i like the sebrights.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice chickens!!! Is your rooster friendly or mean?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

The Sebright is a... well..... chicken. hahaha Sorry for the pun. Haha The RIR is just as friendly as the hens. He's been here since he was a chick. The Sebrights we just got last weekend.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Great pictures... I like the Sebrights too.

I got Guineas for the first time this year and they just crack me up. I love to watch my chickens and Guineas together. Boy, are those girls LOUD!! I actually knew that before I got them, I like to listen to them, but it's an earful when I'm inside the coop and they are chatting away.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I hatched my guineas the first time and had 8 at one time. At least 4 hens in there. Gosh they were loud! This time we have 4 total with 2 'buckwheating' hens. Much less noisey but still rather noisey. Poor neighbors.


----------

